

Ask HN: How to visit Sand Hill Road VCs? - danielsiders

I can't think of a better place to ask this question.<p>If one is visiting the bay area on startup business and has a few meetings with VCs on Sand Hill Road, how the heck do you get there and back?<p>I usually take Caltrain into the valley, but most of the VC offices are 3+ miles from the Palo Alto Station (~40 minute brisk walk each way). Is there a bus (or monorail) on the Stanford campus that simplifies this? Do you ask VCs for carpool suggestions? Does Uber work in the valley?<p>How do other founders handle transportation to VC offices?
======
anigbrowl
Google maps can give you public transit directions including local bus
services (Shuttle to Stanford, SLAC bus goes near SHR). This makes for a long,
long journey compared to driving, but you can work/think instead of operating
a vehicle.

